# A Stop Along the Way



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont think I have posted this on here. This is my 58 gallon tank that I entered in the AGA contest this year.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Although your a Steeler fan and I'm a hurting Jet fan, I have to say nice job on the setup, plant health and of course the photo.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love your use of Hygro. sp 'Araguaia'. How did you do in the contest?


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW!!! looks great. whats the moss/ liverwort that you used on the tips of the wood? Pelia????


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

House, Im sure that was brutal for you, but I LOVED that game, at least the first half. Jets almost came back in the 2nd half.

Tex, dont know, I know that I didnt win. Other then that with the way AGA contest is scored/judged you dont get to see any type of score, a BIG negative in my opinion and probably wont make the effort to enter that contest anymore.

The branches and rocks have mini pellia on them.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful tank! Nicely done.


----------



## seadreamer90 (Jan 19, 2011)

That's really gorgeous. I envy those of you who can put together a scape like this.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What is your light and plants? Asking for someone starting a 58 gallon tank.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW, WOW and WOOOOW!!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome tank man! =)


----------



## snapshooter (Nov 15, 2004)

You are crazy, stupid good at 'scaping Jeff! Dayum!

Franny


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

looks real neat - very different from the rest.


----------



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

great work really flows well and draws me in


----------

